# Dark Base 700 Custom für besseren Airflow vom Top-Radiator



## Dirty87Harry (16. Februar 2020)

*Dark Base 700 Custom für besseren Airflow vom Top-Radiator*

Habe mir eine Glasplatte anfertigen lassen und oben auf das Gehäuse gesetzt Gummi gelagert Wo Ich den Deckel aufgeschnitten hatte um besser die Abwärme vom Radiator abzuführen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Dark Base 700 Custom für besseren Airflow vom Top-Radiator*

Hat es sich denn auch gelohnt?


----------



## Dirty87Harry (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Dark Base 700 Custom für besseren Airflow vom Top-Radiator*

Ja 5-10 grad im Schnitt Kühler


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. April 2020)

Hammer! Gute Arbeit. Wie hast du das Blech rausgetrennt?


----------



## Dirty87Harry (29. April 2020)

Hallo,

den Deckel ausbauen, mit Tapezierklebeband alles abkleben, die Glasplatte drauf halten die 4 Bohrungen anzeichnen, ausmessen, anzeichnen die 4 Ecken vorbohren dann mit dem Winkelschneider ausschneiden, den Grad mit der Pfeile entfernen und alles Silberne nach lackieren.

5 mm Gummi Unterlegscheiben M5
M5 schrauben ca. 30 mm 
M5 Sicherheits Muttern

die Löcher im Deckel am besten auf M6 aufbohren dann hat etwas Spielraum.

Mit dem Winkelschneider aufpassen das Zieht sich ist weich wie Butter.

Ich hoffe Ich konnte dir behilflich sein.


----------



## Dirty87Harry (4. Januar 2021)

Bessere Kühlung


----------



## Dirty87Harry (6. Juni 2022)

Man könnte sogar noch einen zweiten 140er unten  montieren Leider sind die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard im weg  ca. 1 cm müsste die Lüfter montage richtung Scheibe Wandern


----------

